# Auf Dateiattribute zugreifen (Erstellungsdatum)



## Immi (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen 

ich muss das Erstellungsdatum einer Datei auslesen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie, oder mit welcher Klasse ich darauf zugreifen kann und wie ich diese auslese? 

Für ein kleines Beispiel wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.. 

lg Immi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

File lastModified() ?
In Java gibt es sonst keine Möglichkeit (ohne JNI zu bemühen) an das Erstellungsdatum einer Datei zu gelangen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Immi (11. März 2005)

ok, danke für deine antwort. ich werde es mal damit versuchen.. sonst würde ich mich wieder melden 

lg - Immi


----------

